# Help on a scramble



## CxCxC (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I need a walkthrough solve on this scramble : B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R' F' U B D U2 L B2 L

Method :
Edges : tuRBo
Corners : OP

Buffers :
Edges : UF
Corners : UBL

Also, please can anyone also give a second explanation for corners using 3-style?

Thanks in advance


----------



## y235 (Jun 23, 2016)

(I assume the scramble is preformed in solving orientation).

The edge cycle is BU-DF-(breaking to a new cycle)-UR-RD-BD-LB-RB-FL-LU-DL-UR.
The corner cycle is FRD-BRU-DBL-DLF-LUF-RFU-DRB.

//Edges:
[D R2 B L: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'] // setting up BU and DF to UL and UR, then alg and undo setup.
[D2 L2: U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U] //setting up UR and RD to UR and LU, then alg and undo setup.
[L D' R2: M U' M' U2 M U' M'] //setting up BD and LB to RU and LU, then alg and undo setup.
[R' L': U' Rw' U' R U M' U' R' U R U] //setting up RB and FL to RU and UL, then alg and undo setup.
[D2 R2: U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U] //setting up LU and DL to LU and UR, then alg and undo setup.
//Corners:
[R: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] //setting up FRD to URF, Y-Perm and undo setup.
[R': F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] //setting up BRU to URF, Y-Perm and undo setup.
[D F2: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] //setting up DBL to URF, Y-Perm and undo setup.
[F2: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] //setting up DLF to URF, Y-Perm and undo setup.
[F: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] //setting up LUF to URF, Y-Perm and undo setup.
[F': U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' U2] //setting up RFU to UFL, Jb-Perm and undo setup.
[R2: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] // setting up DRB to URF, Y-perm and undo setup.

//Fixing Parity:
(M2' U)2 M' (U2 M2' U2) M' U2 //Z-Perm

As for 3-style - there's Noah's series (https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/noahs-3-style-tutorial.39409/) and also Brian Yu's tutorial (https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bh-tutorial.12268/). There are some more links to tutorials here - https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Beyer-Hardwick_Method.


----------



## CxCxC (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks, that was really helpful. I was doing something wrong in the corners' stage.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

CxCxC said:


> Also, please can anyone also give a second explanation for corners using 3-style?


[D' R':[R' D R, U2]
[z l:[R D2 R', U2]]
[z U' D' R':[U2, R' D R]]
[R2:yperm]

you could've posted this in the help thread for BLD


----------

